# Transcend service center in Kolkata



## mrinmoy (Mar 18, 2014)

Can anybody tell me, where is the service center for transcend pendrives? I googled and most link says Accel Frontline. I called them and they says that they does not give service for transcend pendrives. Also there is no info in transcend India website.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ask the retailer who sold you the pendrive.


----------



## mrinmoy (Mar 18, 2014)

I called them, but they also could not tell.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2014)

ACCEL FRONTLINE SERVICES LTD

12, LOWER ROWDON STREET,

1ST FLOOR

KOLKATA - 700 020

Mr.Subrata

Mr.Manoj

033 40033750 / 51/62 /64


TRY


----------



## mrinmoy (Mar 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ACCEL FRONTLINE SERVICES LTD
> 
> 12, LOWER ROWDON STREET,
> 
> ...



They dont give service of transcend anymore. I said it in the original question.


----------

